# Toe Pinchers Finished!



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

No pictures? I've been working on building my first toe pincher since Sunday morning. I'm about ready to tear the sob apart! No where on the www can I find easy to follow directions on how to build one of these using plywood!


----------



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry for the delay in responding. If you still need plans for "toe pinchers", I got mine from http://www.hauntproject.com/ then just click on the "coffins" page. The plans I used were from the "$25 Full-Size Toe-Pincher Coffin" page. The pans are for building the coffins from fence boards, but you could simply use the dimensions given and transfer them to plywood. Hope this helps


----------

